# BEES!



## barry richardson

Finished this a couple of years ago. I worked on it off and on for about a year, made of desert ironwood, some burly eucalyptus sapwood for the honeycomb, bees bodies are diw, bubinga, ash, walnut wings, I fashioned the legs from poplar and painted them black, background is Qsawn sugar pine, left rough, and the frame is mahogany. It is around 22x33. The bees are about the size of a blue jay. It's hanging in a local gallery now. If i never sell it, I have the notion of installing it on the ceiling, so when you look up, bees!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 37


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Way Cool!!! Imagination Celebration!!! Thinking outside the Comb!!! Were you Buzzed!!! Barry truly awesome Plees excuse my huuummmor

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Barry that is over the top cool and creative. I think the ceiling mount idea is equally creative and it should be displayed that way in the gallery. 
Now I understand your new Avatar...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Barry, I noticed this in your avatar and I tried to blow it up for a better look but i was not successful. Thanks for showing this, wow what a cool piece, I love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Barry, I noticed this in your avatar and I tried to blow it up for a better look but i was not successful.


I did too that's why I asked him to post a thread about it!

Barry this is one of the coolest projects I have ever seen. You never cease to amaze me and I mean that literally.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78

Wow that is just awesome. Super creative and super well done. Love every part of that piece of art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

I remember seeing this posted somewhere before, but it looks even better on this site for some reason! Very creative and cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

I too tried to expand it to see it lol . Very cool and unique piece of artwork Barry !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks every one!


----------



## Kevin

Barry what adhesive did you use to attach the wings to the thorax? Just all those little spheres that by itself is so impressive. There's an incredible amount of work (and talent) just in those. And there was I bet 50% waste or more in that project!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

THAT is craftsmanship of the highest order _and _amazing art. Just the turned balls in the honeycomb are so cool. I can turn a pen or slap together a cutting board, but this kind of pure artistic gift alludes me. The things you have shared here Barry are just stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

I used thick CA for that, and for the legs, It holds pretty strong, as long as it doesn't get banged on. A lady walking by caught her sweater on one of the wings in the gallery and the wood on the wing actually broke not the joint. I had to do some repairs....


----------



## SENC

That is really cool, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS

Awesome! So glad you showed that. You are a talented man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

This is so cool, i keep coming back to look at it . What did you use for a finish ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Superior craftsmanship! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba

That is outstanding! !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

manbuckwal said:


> This is so cool, i keep coming back to look at it . What did you use for a finish ?


Finished with spray lacquer, DIW doesn't like oil based finsihes...


----------



## Kevin

Barry would you consider doing a mini orb tutorial sometime when you get back in the swing of things? I'm like Tom I just can't stop looking at this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR

Excellent work! I love this kind of thing, just a very cool piece to admire.


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Barry would you consider doing a mini orb tutorial sometime when you get back in the swing of things? I'm like Tom I just can't stop looking at this.


Thanks Kevin, no trick to the eggs, I just used aprox 2x2 stock, in pieces about 3 inches long, grabbed it with the chuck jaws and made it round on one end, then parted it off, the bottom is flat...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kazuma78

I just keep lookin at this too. It's just awesome. What art gallery is it hanging up in. Might be worth a weekend trip to AZ to see it in person.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

AMAZING! I really like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Barry, that is just incredible! Both your work and the imagery of the piece are stunning! I also tried to blow up your avatar to see what it was, I'm half blind so I couldn't see it. Thanks for sharing! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Barry, that is just too cool. 6 months ago I would have walked past something like that and thought it was neat. Today, with the minimal woodworking skills that I've picked up, I look at that and can't even comprehend the hours, days, months, Etc. that you have involved in making it. I know you're plenty proud of it, as well you should be.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BinglesCustomCalls

This is sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Ok now THIS IS AMAZING!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I'm glad this thread got brought back to the top again so I could look at this one again. I still think that this is one of the coolest things I've ever seen made out of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## chippin-in

That is truly inspiring work. Amazing


----------



## whitewaterjay

Wow, what a cool piece! I really like the bee wings!


----------



## scrimman

Holy crow! That is just WAAAAAY too cool! I'm not surprised it's creating such a buzz! (Yes, I had to go there. Frankly I'm shocked I'm the first.....)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well it seems as though Blake shook the bees nest, and people are buzzing about this awesome creation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

